# Wood Putty/Filler



## s2horn (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

We have an older place and the trim on the first floor is in its original state, a stained wood.  Unfortunately the rest of the house has been painted over so the trim on the first floor doesn't flow with the house.

We are painting it out white, however the trim is in rough shape with some holes,etc., not to mention all the hardware holes from hinges etc.

Can anyone recommend a good wood filler putty? I have seen regular wood filler but it's pretty pricey in the small tubes it comes in and I am not looking for colour match as I am priming/painting over it.  I am not sure if a drywall putty might suffice in this situation.

thanks,
Stuart.


----------



## travelover (Dec 5, 2009)

Automotive filler (Bondo) actually works pretty well.

Bondo® Body Repair Kit (312) - Ace Hardware


----------



## s2horn (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 5, 2009)

Water putty also works well.  It's a mixture of Plaster of Paris and a powdered glue that activates when you add water and mix.  It dries hard and strong, but it's still soft enugh to sand.  It's paintable and it hardly shrinks at all as it dries.


----------



## Blue Jay (Dec 6, 2009)

I like to use saw dust mixed with white glue.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes bondo is fine there are lots of choices at the home center. I have used sawdust and glue but thats a pain an really reserved for special situations. 

I would get something in a can or plastic tub and not a tube.


----------



## BobAristide (Dec 22, 2009)

I've done a lot of similar work and after trying many remedies I just use joint compound ( the green buckets ) and sand it with a sponge sander. Great results. Of course it doesn't work well if applied thick as it will crack.
Good luck.


----------



## 911handyman (Dec 25, 2009)

The best i have found is wood filler by elmers easy to use and sands well, or i like to use glue and fine wood dust from a 220 grit sander. Also a good lightweight spackle will do as long as the holes or markings are shallow. If you are concerned about dry time there is also a product known as hot mud wich is a powder just add water. Most home centers have some 60 minute or 90 minute. Wich means from time of mixing you have the specified time on the bag to work with the product. Hope this helps.


----------



## swindmill (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in the middle of redoing all the woodwork in my house, and I'm using the Elmer's wood filler for the joints, seams, and imperfections.  It seems to be working quite well.


----------



## pritchb (Jan 31, 2010)

Bondo is really great for paint applications.  It sands great and adheres great.  We used it all of the time in my cabinet shop


----------

